# Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ



## Barakusha (8. September 2018)

*Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Moin,

ein Kumpel von mir überlegt, sich einen der folgenden Monitore zu kaufen 

Acer XB273k UHD (sobald er released) UHD, 144hz, gsync, hdr

oder

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Qwqhd, 165hz, gsync

Geld spielt für Ihn in dem Fall keine Rolle. Seine Hardware wird entsprechend mit den kommenden Komponenten zusammen gestellt (9900k + RTX 2080ti).

Er spielt hauptsächlich Shooter und würde hier gerne von einer hohen Hertzzahl profitieren. 
Auf 4K wird es wohl scheinbar schwierig, selbst mit den neuen RTX-Karten bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen 100+ FPS zu erreichen. Dennoch präferiert er den 4K Monitor, da er gerne mit Photoshop und ähnlichem arbeitet.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht, wenn auf einem 4K Bildschirm eine nicht-native Auflösung gewählt wird. Sieht WQHD auf einem 4K Bildschirm deutlich schlechter aus oder macht es mehr Sinn doch einen WQHD Monitor auszuwählen? Ziel ist es in Shootern mit soliden FPS zu spielen aber insgesamt auf bestmöglicher Bildqualität.

Danke schon mal vielmals für eure Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## HisN (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

WQHD sieht auf einem 4K-Monitor "matschig" aus, wenn man das gestochen scharfe 4K-Bild gewohnt ist.
Es sei denn man zockt im Fenster oder mit schwarzen Balken (was scheinbar *niemand* von euch auch nur als Möglichkeit in Betracht zieht).

Aber auch Zwischenlösungen scheinen euch nicht zu interessieren. Wenn ich tatsächlich mal in 4K nicht auf "genug" Performance für mich komme, dann zocke ich in 3820x1648 (21:9) unskaliert mit Balken (die bei einem guten Monitor als breiterer Rahmen durchgehen^^), das bringt mir 25% weniger Pixel die geschubst werden und umschifft eigentlich alle Klippen. Der Rest ist halt "Ego-Problem". Kann ich von Ultra runterstellen, oder müssen alle Regler ganz rechts kleben, weil ich sonst nicht zufrieden bin.

Eine 1080TI/Titan X kommt z.b auf knappe 100 FPS in BF1, wenn man es denn z.b. schafft das Anti-Aliasing (was in 4K sowieso nicht mehr so viel gebraucht wird) abzuschalten. 
Beschäftigt euch mit den Reglern, und die Auflösung ist das kleinste Problem.

So viel Grau zwischen Schwarz und Weiß (zwischen diesen Beiden Bildern liegen nur die Regler für Auflösung und Anti-Aliasing)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*



Barakusha schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht, wenn auf einem 4K Bildschirm eine nicht-native Auflösung gewählt wird. Sieht WQHD auf einem 4K Bildschirm deutlich schlechter aus oder macht es mehr Sinn doch einen WQHD Monitor auszuwählen?



Das kommt darauf an wie gut interpoliert wird vom TFT.
WQHD auf 4K ist immer etwas problematischer da es ein "ungerader" Teiler ist. FullHD auf 4K beispielsweise ist ein gerader Teiler (doppelte Auflösung in jeder Achse, bedeutet wenn du einen 4K-TFT auf FullHD stellst wird immer ein 2x2-Pixel-Block als 1 Pixel dargestellt) und entsprechend scharf, WQHD auf 4K wird etwas unschärfer werden.
Manche Leute haben damit kein Problem bzw. sehen es nicht mal groß, andere störts stärker, das ist etwas vom Betrachter abhängig.

Aber auch hier ist das kein Problem - natürlich kann eine 2080Ti alle SPiele in 4K auf 144 Hz darstellen (sofern die CPU das schafft), denn man kann tatsächlich im Optionsmenü GRAFIKEINSTELLUNGEN reduzieren. Ehrlich, das gibt es!


----------



## HisN (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Warum stellt man sich die Frage "wie gut" der TFT interpoliert?
Wäre das wirklich eine Frage ... warum lässt man dann nicht die Graka interpolieren? Die macht es nämlich immer "gleich gut" 

Das dabei das Seitenverhältnis nicht 16:9 verlassen sollte ... das setze ich natürlich voraus^^


----------



## Barakusha (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Vorab vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Also mal schauen ob ich das soweit halbwegs verstanden habe:

Fallbeispiel: 
ich möchte einen 27" 4k Monitor betreiben. Um beim Gaming auf 144Hz zu kommen (bei maximalen Grafikeinstellungen) entscheide ich mich die Auflösung zu reduzieren. --> wenn ich jetzt die Auflösung des Spiels auf Full HD stelle, dann benötige ich keine Interpolation da Full HD ein direkter Teiler von 4K ist. Dementsprechend entsteht mir kein qualitativer Nachteil Gegenüber einem 27" Monitor mit nativer Full HD Auflösung.

Wenn ich jetzt aber den 27" 4K Monitor ingame auf WQHD stelle, dann muss der Bildschirm interpolieren da WQHD kein direkter Teiler von 4K ist. Hier entstehen jetzt ggf. erkennbare qualitätsmängel durch Informationsverlust o.ä..


Im direktem Bezug zu @HisN: Wenn ich jetzt statt von 4K auf WQHD von 4K auf die von dir vorgeschlagene 3820x1648 im 21:9 Format runter gehe (in dem Fall mit Balken) Dann streiche ich sozusagen einfach oben und unten Pixel wodurch ich weniger Last auf der Graka habe und dennoch nicht interpolieren muss.

dementsprechend wäre letzteres Beispielsweise eine sinnvolle Option wenn ich mit einem 4K Monitor auf 144 Hz bei maximalen Grafikeinstellungen zocken möchte, ohne mit der Auflsung gleich so extrem runter zu gehen wie auf Full HD.

bin über die Aufdeckung von Logik/Denkfehlern dankbar.


----------



## HisN (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Selbst FHD wird "interpoliert" auf einem 4K-Monitor. Es wird weich und matschig wenn man 4K gewohnt ist.
Das lustige ist ja ... ein Großteil der Graka-Leistung geht in "kleinen" Auflösungen für das Anti-Aliasing drauf, weil große Klötzchen nun mal viele Klötzchen an Geometriekanten geben. In 4K sind es nur noch kleine Klötzchen und somit viel weichere Geometriekanten, so das man sich unglaublich viel Leistung durch den Verzicht auf AA sparen kann.

Ich persönlich würde wirklich am eigenen Ego arbeiten, und nicht an der Technik^^
Warum versteift man sich so unglaublich auf maximale Einstellungen und bescheisst sich dann auch noch selbst.
Schau Dir den GTA5-Screenshot in #2 an. Das sind maximale Einstellungen, da kommt man in FHD noch auf 20 FPS mit einer 1080TI ... 
Hast Du mehr als 20 FPS in FHD mit einer 1080TI, hast Du Dich schon selbst beschissen, weil Du gar nicht maximale Einstellungen eingestellt hast (und es scheinbar nicht mal merkst^^).

Und das ist ein 5 Jahre altes Game 
Als Konsequenz müsstest Du heute einen 17" TFT kaufen, mit einer 1280er Auflösung, damit Du Deine "maximalen Grafikeinstellungen" auch nur mit 60 FPS genießen könntest in diesem alten Spiel. Macht nur komischerweise keiner, sondern jeder lebt mit seinem "Kompromiss", ist aber nicht in der Lage ihn zu sehen oder zu erweitern, weil er nicht gesehen hat, das er sich schon selbst bescheisst. (Ganz abgesehen davon dass man für über 60 FPS schon mindestens 4.5ghz fahren darf und da noch ganz weit von 144FPS weg ist).

Sorry, das ist echt nicht böse gemeint. Das ist echt (in meinen Augen) einfach nur ne Doppelmoral oder partielle Blindheit 

Aber hey .. jeder hat das Recht auf einen eigenen Standpunkt. Ich will da nicht groß reinreden. Wenn denn die vermeintlich maximalen Einstellungen so wichtig sind, würde ich den Monitor so klein wie möglich kaufen.


----------



## Barakusha (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

- Warum wird denn bei einem 4K Monitor im Full HD Betrieb interpoliert? Bilden hier nicht einfach 4 Pixel einen einzigen? da sollte doch eigentlich nichts interpoliert werden? Dass 1080P nicht toll ausschaut wenn man 4K gewohnt ist ist mir klar. Meine Frage wäre eher in wiefern mir Nachteile entstehen wenn ich einen 4k Monitor auf geringerer Auflösung X verwende im Gegensatz dazu wenn ich stattdessen einen Bildschirm mit nativer Auflösung X verwende. Heißt, sieht beim Gaming ein Bildschirm mit nativ Full HD im Full HD betrieb ggf. besser aus wie ein 4K Monitor im Full HD betrieb (angenommen ansonsten alles gleich)

- ich versteife mich aktuell noch auf nichts. ich bin einfach noch nicht auf einem Informationslevel auf dem ich ruhigen Gewissens meine Kaufentscheidung treffen kann, deshalb bin ich dankbar für jeden Input hier.

ich Versuche mal meine Gedankensituation knapp zusammenzufassen:

Ich würde am liebsten einen 144Hz-fähigen 4k Monitor kaufen, ihn für alles außer Gaming auf 4k betreiben und fürs Gaming in der Auflösung runter gehen um Hz zu pushen.

Meine Sorge ist, dass das Bild beim Zocken mit einem 4k Monitor auf verringerter Auflösung (zb WQHD) schlechter ist, als wenn ich von vorneherrein einen nativen WQHD Bildschirm benutzen würde.

nochmals danke für alle bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## HisN (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Eventuell ist der Monitor (und auch die Grafikkarte) nicht "schlau" genug dafür.
Die haben (eventuell, ich stecke da nicht drinne) nur einen Interpolations-Algorythmus, der für alles taugen muss, und der ist dann halt nicht nearest-neighbour, weil der halt nur für diesen Spezialfall Punkte bringen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Alles was nicht nativ ist muss interpoliert werden.
Ist auch technisch garnicht anders möglich, irgendwas muss ja bestimmen wie die veränderten Pixel angezeigt werden sollen.


----------



## Barakusha (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Alles was nicht nativ ist muss interpoliert werden.
> Ist auch technisch garnicht anders möglich, irgendwas muss ja bestimmen wie die veränderten Pixel angezeigt werden sollen.



ok das heißt wenn ich ein Spiel auf Full HD spiele dann habe ich mit einem Bildschirm in nativ Full HD eine bessere Qualität als mit einem 4K Monitor im Full HD betrieb wenn ansonsten alle anderen Specs gleich sind (gleiche Diagonale etc.... ), da ich davon ausgehen muss
dass durch die notwendige Interpolation das Bildergebnis verfälscht wird.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Rein theoretisch ja.
Wenn der Monitor aber gut interpoliert ist der Unterschied sehr gering.


----------



## HisN (8. September 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Umstellung von nativer Auflösung auf nicht-nativ*

Kauf Dir nen 40" UHD-Monitor, dann hast Du die gleiche Diagonale wie bei einem FHD-Monitor wenn Du unskaliert mit Balken/im Fenster zockst (24" oder so)^^
Dann ist es ein 1:1


----------

